# ipod prices in mumbai required urgently.



## sav_more (Sep 8, 2005)

hey guys.
i wanted the ipod prices in mumbai.REALLY URGENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
is it available in 4gb.read somewhere costs 9500rs*(4gb version).
detailedl info would b helpful(all available versions and costs in mumbai. 1gb to 60gb).hope to get some answers till this evening.
PLEASE REPLY URGENTLY!!!!

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## khandu (Sep 8, 2005)

Apple ipod shuffle(512MB) Rs. 5000
Apple ipod shuffle(1GB)	Rs. 7100
Apple ipod Mini(4 GB) Rs. 9500
Apple ipod (20 GB) Rs. 13400
Apple ipod Photo (60 GB) Rs. 19700

Here u go dude.. directly from dealer...  enjoy the music


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 8, 2005)

cool! but how come difference between 4gb and 20 gb versions is only abt 4k!! :O


----------



## mail2and (Sep 8, 2005)

if you're buying ipod mini.. wait for 2-3 weeks.. apple has phased out the ipod mini and ipod nano has come out....

it will be in india in 2-3 weeks

Ipod nano is very very thin and cute and comes with a colour screen

*www.apple.com/ipodnano


----------



## sav_more (Sep 8, 2005)

thank u guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i knew i could depend on forum members.
its going to be the ipod 4gb or the 20 gb.
and i am going to buy it TODAY.

THANKS A LOT AGAIN!!!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2005)

I totally agree with Mail2and. the iPod nano is much better than the mini. Though if you are going in for the normal ipod, then go ahead....


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 8, 2005)

i also bought one today hurray 

ipod 4 gb @ rs. 8000


----------



## zombie (Sep 10, 2005)

*Did you purchase it from authorised dealer ??? Better go for iPod nano. Much more sleeker and its flash based, so no issues with HD.*


----------



## khandu (Sep 14, 2005)

Here is what I have been told about iPod NANO

4 GB : Rs. 12500
2 GB : Rs. 9999

ENJOY!!!


----------



## netcracker (Sep 14, 2005)

Ya go for the ipod nano.It is much bettere then the normal.although if u r in a hurry then buy the normal one.since it is quite expensive


----------



## getmaxx (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Guys...

Great forum... Me a late entrant though.

 Wanted to know, where in Mumbai/Pune can I get to see & buy latest iPod (either Nano or 30Gigs... still undecided) at good competitive rates!!   

I had been to Alfa in Vile Parle long back... dunno if he still stocks it.


----------



## mail2and (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah alfaa still stocks it 

you can also visit InOrbit Mall, Malad... there there is an apple showroom.. but u will get in apple india's rates which are a bit higher

alfaa wud be better...


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 20, 2005)

but isn't ipod nano has sum issues like.....easy scratch falling on da screen!!!.....if u hav ur finger on the screen der wud be a scratch!!!.....many ppl say so!!!

BYE!!!

-MOJOJOJO-


----------



## mail2and (Nov 20, 2005)

that was a defect with some units.. and not all.. and in my opinion sites like TechTree.com over-hyped the issue.. come on if ur gonna scratch it with your key.. anything will scratch...

now the nano ships with a cover  no more scratch issues...


----------



## debaisaindian (Nov 28, 2005)

Actually guys I have bought a new ipod 30gb video now.It cost me 19K.It's from genuine apple store.


----------



## sabman (Nov 29, 2005)

can someone confirm this? are there no scratch issues in NANO anymore? i am planning to buy one and i really need to be sure on spending my hard earned money


----------



## debaisaindian (Nov 29, 2005)

sabman said:
			
		

> can someone confirm this? are there no scratch issues in NANO anymore? i am planning to buy one and i really need to be sure on spending my hard earned money



Yes,sure u can buy.Trust me there will be no such issue as you can update the software anytime.


----------

